# 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen



## Gabi.M (3 September 2008)

Hallo, ich brauche Eure Hilfe.
Heute hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Nach Lesen meiner O2 Rechnung, fast 50€ Kosten für die 0137/7995007 Nummer.
Ich habe am 28.07.2008 ein Jobangebot bei Kaleydo Code 4817622 gefunden.
Da ich 2 Jahre schon arbeitslos bin, greife ich nach jedem Strohhalm.
Immer war in der Firma besetzt, alle Mitarbeiter sind im Gespräch und versuchen Sie es noch einmal.
Das habe ich auch getan, mit dem Ergebnis von 50€ Kosten, die ich mir nicht leisten kann.
Vom Telefon meiner Mutter habe ich auch bestimmt 10 mal die Nummer angerufen, das gibt Ärger.
Was soll ich nur machen? 
Gibt es noch weitere Opfer wie mich?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.

Danke Gabi


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*

Druck Dir das unbedingt als Beleg aus!!!
kalaydoanzeige im googlecache

Dann wende Dich an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen und Anschrift. Schreibe denen:

1. Eine Beschreibung des Vorgangs
2. Schick denen den Link zum googlecache
3. Schick denen einen Link hierher
4. Frage nach dem Inhaber der angegebenen 01805 (Fax: 018059450009)
5. Stelle Strafanzeige
6. Weise Deinen Telco darauf hin, dass Du den Betrag nicht (oder nur unter Vorbehalt) zahlen wirst und dass die Bundesnetzagentur in ähnlichen Fällen ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt
7. Frage bei snt multiconnect nach dem Nummernnutzer.
(0)137 799 zugeteilt SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG 

8. Bewerbe Dich weiter, viel Glück!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*

Sonderservice für Dich 

"Selbstverständlich können Sie uns  auch kostenfrei anrufen: 0800 - 398 72 26 " (snt-multiconnect)

oder frage OK oder AS
snt-multiconnect.de/kontakt/ansprechpartner.html

Ach ja: Informiere Kalaydo.
Die haben nämlich schon wieder so eine Annonce drin!!!
kalaydo.de/iad/stellen/stellenangebote/administration/andere/anzeige/?kalaydonr=4980058&sid=xz2abcUVmNK594150

andere 0137, gleiche 01805

Im nächsten Posting kommt der Beleg. Kalaydo soll sich mal hier melden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*

01377002801
0137 7002801
01377 002801

Entweder, keiner hat SNT Multiconnect informiert - oder diese haben einfach eine andere Nummer an denselben Kunden vergeben, ohne das zu prüfen...
Als man noch Extracom war, sammelte man doch schon Erfahrungen mit 0137-Betrügern...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*

Zwei Anzeigen bei Kalaydo gelöscht.

kalaydo.de Jobs und Stellen-Anzeige > Hausmeister
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...049&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de&client=firefox-a

Man bedankt sich für den Hinweis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*

:thumb: Danke zurück
Kalaydo sollte an einen Filter denken und die Anzeigen prüfen. Bei Bekanntwerden sollte kalaydo selbst aktiv werden und die Bundesnetzagentur einschalten. Falls tatsächlich ermittelt werden würde, wären die Infos von Kalaydo wichtig (wer hat die Anzeigen geschaltet?)
Solche Infos bitte nicht wegwerfen oder verdaddeln. Könnte ja sein, dass evtl. angegebene Kontaktdaten aktruell noch recherchierbar sind. 10 Minuten googlen sollten dann drin sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2009)

*AW: 0137 [...] bei Stellenanzeigen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 01377002801
> 0137 7002801
> 01377 002801
> 
> ...


Beschluß der Bundesnetzagentur vom 20.4.09
01377002801        wurde *abgeschaltet*
sonst nix


----------

